# Dimmer y foco de bajo consumo



## nicsaru

Se que los dimmers comunes no se pueden usar en focos de bajo consumo....    Pero.. por que?  y que es lo que pasa al hacerlo?  se quema el dimmer? el foco?   Q tiene el foco de bajo consumo en la base blanca?   ...

gracias!


----------



## bebeto

lo que pasa es lo siguiente:  en el "foco" como lo llaman la mayoria erroneamente ya q su nombre es Lampara incandecente, a este se le puede variar la tension ya que es una simple resistencia, la cual se calienta y emite luz... 

Pasa lo contrario con una bajo consumo.. estas en la base poseen un circuito, que es el encargado de hacer que estas "arranquen" ya que son lamparas q no trabajan como una resistencia, sino como un tubo fluoresente,  variandole la tension con el dimmer lo unico que vas a conseguir es que se prenda... o apague, no vas a variar la intensidad de la luz que emite.



lo de la correccion con el tema de Lampara - foco... no es una ofensa... sino q en la escuela me machacan con eso.... ya q es mas facil decir foco.... pero no es ese su nombre,

ya se que puedo llegar a tener faltas de ortografia... de antemano les PIDO DISCULPAS por ellas,

si estoy equivocado en algo.. pido que me corrijan... ya que estoy aprendiendo...  sus correcciones no ofenden.. sino q dan ganas de seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los balastros electrónicos para lámparas dicroicas dicen "DIMERIZABLE" , o sea que con ellos si se podría!

Nunca lo probé.


----------



## nicsaru

Gracias..

Estás seguro q solo se apagaría y prendería con un dimmer? y no se quemaría el circuito?

(lampara tampoco es correcto, creo...   me parece q se diría "bombilla" je)

Tenemos incandescentes, 
dicroicas,
de bajo consumo (como se llaman estas?)
fluorescente (misma tecnología q las de bajo consumo? )
alogenas (cuales son?  los reflectores?)
  Q mas hay?  y q es dimereable?

gracias
saludos


----------



## bebeto

dimerizable significa que se le puede añadir un dimmer, ( variador de tensión )  no sabria decirte si se quemaria.... los transformadores de la dicroicas, son dimerizables ya q estos no trabajan con un sistema de arranque.  y no necesitan impulsos para generar el flujo de electrones por un gas



bombilla tambien es un termino aceptado en en el vocabulario tecnico... lo que pasa es que somos de diferentes zonas de Argentina.. y bombilla pertenece mas al Castellano...


----------



## Tomasito

Las de "Bajo consumo" se llaman "Lámparas Fluorescentes Compactas".

Hay algunas que vienen preparadas para usar con dimmer, pero son más caras y bastante más difíciles de conseguir.

Las lámparas comunes se llaman "Lámparas incandescentes"



Quemarse no creo que se queme por probar, pero no lo dejaría funcionando con un dimmer yo. Seguramente más que prenderla y apagarla o hacer que funcione mal no vas a lograr.

Las fluorescentes son la misma tecnología que las de bajo consumo.

Y tipos de lámparas.. uf, hay muchas

-De descarga gaseosa (De Neón, de vapor de mercurio y sódio)
-Fluorescente
-De Arco (De arco voltáico, de Xenon)
-De LEDs
-Incandescentes (Lámparas incandescentes, Halógenas)
-Y de combustion: (De aceite, velas, de kerosene, a gas)

Y esas son algunas de las que me acuerdo, espero haberlas puesto bien


----------



## tiopepe123

Para ir sobre seguro, cualquier lampara de filamento se puede dimear facilmente, aunque las diacroicas debe uno ir con mas cuidado, debe ser un dimer con control de corriente.

Las lamparas compactas (con casquillo rosca normal )son fluorescentes normales con electronica autooscilante integrada y en teoria son imposibles de dimear. Digamos que la electronica se volveria loca.

Los florescentes o lamparas de bajo consumo con balastro externo, en principio son dimeables pero con limitaciones.
Estos dimers funcionan variando la frecuencia ligeramente y el ciclo de trabajo, esto lo podeis leer una APPnote de microchip.

Recordad que los fluorescentes tienen una tension elevada de arranque y otra de baja (60V) de mantenimiento( se comporta como un zener).

Es como un coche, necesita la ayuda del motor de arranque, pero despues funciona solo, pero si le cortas demasiado la gasolina se para.(ojo es un mal ejemplo no utilizarlo, por favor).


----------



## fernandoae

"Para ir sobre seguro, cualquier lampara de filamento se puede dimear facilmente, aunque las diacroicas debe uno ir con mas cuidado, debe ser un dimer con control de corriente. "
Dimmer con control de corriente para las dicroicas? nahhh mentira, depende del tipo de transformador utilizado...

"Quemarse no creo que se queme por probar, pero no lo dejaría funcionando con un dimmer yo. Seguramente más que prenderla y apagarla o hacer que funcione mal no vas a lograr"
Los dimmer y las cfls NO SON COMPATIBLES, a no ser que estè especificado en la làmpara.
Es màs segun pruebas realizadas el consumo de la làmpara con el dimmer al 50% es mas del doble de lo que consume normalmente, ademàs genera armònicos muy fuertes...

"Seguramente más que prenderla y apagarla o hacer que funcione mal no vas a lograr"
No hay que hablar sin fundamentos o sin conocimientos del tema, por la ignorancia despuès ocurren los accidentes.


----------



## MaNTeCoN

Estaba a punto de abrir un nuevo tema hasta que encontré este y pensé que podrían ayudarme por aquí.

Buenas, este es mi primer post en el foro y quería que me ayudaran en lo siguiente.

Estoy diseñando un controlador de lamparas de potencia para un teatro y me preguntaba, ¿porqué diseñar el circuito famoso con optoacoplador y un triac para lamparas de incandescencia, cuando existen ya lámparas LED que reducen el consumo de 1 kW por bombilla a unos cuantos wattios?

Ahi va la pregunta, ¿a un foco de LEDs (PAR 36) que funciona a 220V y lampara de 30W a 6,4V, le puedo controlar la intensidad lumínica como lo haría con un circuito de lamparas de incandescencia, es decir, con un circuito que dispare el triac algunos milisegundos despues del paso por cero para recortar la onda y que baje la intensidad?

Creo que me he liado en la explicación... más rapido: ¿Se puede dimerizar una lampara de LED's de 220V con bombilla de 30W a 6,4V?

Gracias a todos por vuestra atensión. ;-)


----------



## rednaxela

No (con un triac/opto) para el caso de estas lamparas de led's , a menos que modifiques el circuito de la lampara de led's. ya que estas funcionan con voltaje DC, este circuito básicamente convierte de AC-DC y de ahí a los led's, entoces la forma de variar la intensidad de los led's es con un PWM que vendría a ser la modificación que buscas para  las lamparas de led's.


----------



## MaNTeCoN

rednaxela dijo:


> No (con un triac/opto) para el caso de estas lamparas de led's , a menos que modifiques el circuito de la lampara de led's. ya que estas funcionan con voltaje DC, este circuito básicamente convierte de AC-DC y de ahí a los led's, entoces la forma de variar la intensidad de los led's es con un PWM que vendría a ser la modificación que buscas para  las lamparas de led's.



¿PWM? ¿Control del ancho del impulso del led desde un microprocesador?


----------



## rednaxela

Si PWM (_Pulse width modulation o modulación por ancho de pulso) y con un microcontrolador como PIC se puede hacer o con un IC ya especializado para eso también o ... hay muchas opciones hasta con un 555 .;-)
_


----------



## MaNTeCoN

gracias por la información


----------



## seenny

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo por aqui y despues de un buen rato buscando, este post es el mas parecido a lo que estoy buscando.

Lo que quiero hacer es:
Con un dimmer (o regulador de tension) de 220 VAC poder controlar LED's de 12 VDC

Hasta donde pude comprobar esto es mas o menos posible pero totalmente inestable.El caso es que ayer un amigo me dijo que el lo podria hacer asi:

Dimmer 220VAC --> Transf. 220VAC/12VAC --> Regulador AC/DC --> LEDs 12VDC

Es esto posible o viable ? Hay alguna manera de hacerlo? 

Agradeceria cualquier ayuda o consejo. Gracias


----------



## rednaxela

seenny dijo:


> Dimmer 220VAC --> Transf. 220VAC/12VAC --> Regulador AC/DC --> LEDs 12VDC


Si es posible, aunque esa forma de controlar la intensidad de los led's no se llama dimmer porque básicamente un dimmer trabaja cortando la fase de la señal...la idea que dices es correcta:

220Vac-->12Vac--> luego se rectifica (onda completa)--> aprox 15.5Vdc y .... mejor utilza un PWM para controlar la intensidad _chequea este hilo._

Saludos.

PD: Ten en cuenta que la salida es de aprox=15Vdc y no los 12Vdc que necesitas.


----------



## seenny

Muchas gracias por tu rapida respuesta rednaxela.
La idea es poder dimerizar los LEDs (12VDC) a traves del dimmer de 220VAC. Y hacerlo con los componentes mencionados anteriormente.
Supongo que la idea seria poner un LM317(o algo por el estilo) a la salida del rectificador para conseguir un rango de tensiones de 1V a 12V.Mi idea es hacerlo a traves del voltaje de entrada al LM317(variando la tension de entrada  y no a traves del potenciometro como he visto en el datasheet).No se si sera posible hacerlo con el LM317 pero en caso de que no se pueda, hay alguna manera de hacerlo?
Gracias de antemano

Salu2


----------



## rednaxela

seenny dijo:


> Mi idea es hacerlo a traves del voltaje de entrada al LM317(variando la tension de entrada  y no a traves del potenciometro como he visto en el datasheet).


No entiendo, vas a variar el voltaje de entrada del LM317? pero eso no es lo mas adecuado de hacer. 

Según tu idea (eso creo) pienso que quieres variar el voltaje de salida (del lm317) de 1.2V hasta 12V, pero eso solo se puede hacer con el potenciometro y si no quieres utilizar el potenciometro entonces no puedes variar el voltaje....por otro lodo si prefieres utilizar el lm317 en vez del 555 (al parecer no miraste el hilo que te recomende en el post anterior) utilizalo como fuente de corriente y no como fuente de voltaje.
Tambien sería bueno que nos dieras mas datos, saber cuantos led's quieres alimentar cuanta corriente hay que suministrar etc...cualquier cosa estamos aquí.
Saludos.


----------



## seenny

Gracias de nuevo rednaxela.

Siento mucho mi torpeza para explicar mi idea. Quizas seria mas facil si explico lo que quiero hacer y luego ya veremos como se puede hacer

La idea principal es la de poder controlar LEDs(tengo varios productos con LEDs los cuales vienen preparados para conectarlos a una fuente de alimentacion de 12VDC) con un dimmer de los que se conectan a la red electrica 220VAC (quizas decir regulador de tension seria mas correcto a nivel tecnico?)El caso es que tengo 2 tipos de luces que quiero dimerizar(4 halogenas 220VAC 25W cada una y 4 tiras de 60 LEDs 12VDC 14,4W cada tira ) y me gustaria saber si hay algun modo de poder dimerizarlas todas a la vez. Tengo un dimmer o regulador con el que puedo regular el brillo de las halogenas y por otro lado tengo otro dimmer o regulador con el que puedo regular el brillo de los LEDs. Por eso me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de controlarlos con un solo dimmer o regulador.
Gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda y paciencia

Salu2


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Dime, cómo es tu dimmer (control de brillo) para los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## seenny

adjunto una foto con el dimmer para los LEDs.


----------



## seenny

Hola gente,

Ya he conseguido hacerlo funcionar pero ahora tengo otro problemilla. La corriente que tengo a la salida es muy baja(unos 500 mA).Ahora tengo que encontrar la forma de incrementar la corriente. Alguna idea?

Saludos


----------



## enrique courtade

Hola a todos, llegó a mis manos un Fronto (esa luz que llevan los cirujanos sujetas en la cabeza) Tiene una fuente de tensíon que está conectada directamente a la dicróica y la parte de regulación de luz está anulada (alquien ya metió mano). Me parece que el circuito de regulación está incompleto ya que solo hay una pequeña plaquetita con un potenciómetro de 1M y dos resistencias superficiales unidas de modo que en los dos bornes de salida de la plaqueta obtengo una resistencia variable entre 12k y 700k.
La fuente entrega 12v de alterna y dice dimmerizable, mi duda es si puedo conectarle directamente a la salida esos circuitos dimmers que andan dando vuelta.
Lo que pasa es que la tensión de entrada de todos esos circuitos es 220 o 110, va a funcionar si le pongo los 12v de la salida de la fuente?
Espero su ayuda y desde ya les agradezco mucho.


----------



## patopaiar

Por lo que decis es probable que el circuito de regulación sea solo un divisor de tensión, que de un lado tiene un pote (potenciómetro)  a 12v y del otro lado una resistencia fija a masa.
Si tomas la tension del medio de la unión de ambos, esta tensión variará según muevas el pote, entre 12v cuando el pote tenga 0 Ohm y n, que depende del valor de la resistencia fija, cuando el pote este al mango (máximo).

Si le faltan mas cosas, entonces este divisor de tensión puede ser el comando de un circuito mayor,pEj: si lo lees con el ADC de un pic te sirve de comando para regular lo que quieras a partir de que incrementes o decrementes la resistencia y por ende la tensión de salida del medio, moviendo el pote.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Enrique, ese dividor no iva a la salida, va la circuito oscilador, podes subir fotos de la placa del conversor? de ambas caras y en lo posible la nomenclatura de los semiconductores, tal vez sea posible repararla

Las fuentes comunes no son dimerizables, salvo que compres una que si lo sea, en el mercado hay


----------



## pett1921

pues a mi me gustaria regular la luz de mi cuarto y aqui en mi casa nada mas usamos puros ahorradores de energia y leyendo el paquete decia: no usar con reguladores de intensidad o dimmer. 
asi que por que no se puede usar con un dimmer y que pasa si lo hago


----------



## alexanderingeniero

Este bombillo internamente ya tiene un circuito que posee una fuente y demas elementos electronicos para realizar operaciones de eficiencia, encendido de la luz y ahorro. Por tal razon requiere de 120 v para alimentar internamente el transformador de la fuente del circuito que te hablo.

un voltaje menor no representa nada en el secundario del transformador interno.

en el unico momento que te enciende es cuando tengas un 100% de ciclo util que es cuando pasa casi un 100% de la onda AC


----------



## pett1921

si ya sabia eso pero es que una vez fui a una casa donde el voltaje estaba bajo y habia un ahorrador de luz que se podria decir no estaba a su maximo poder entonces si quisiera regular la intensidad de este no se podria


----------



## Mandrake

Mira pett1921, si quiere usar el dimmer con el bombillo ahorrador: entonces uselo y luego nos cuenta si valio (la pena y el dinero) esa experiencia.


----------



## zopilote

Un doctor traumatologo me hizo reparar su pantalla donde coloca sus radiografias, y en su interior encontre un foco ahorrador y un dimmer, el aparato era a 220vac, asi que supongo que a 110v sera otro cantar, la regulacion era de mayor a menor, y llegaba hasta cierto limite donde el fluorocente se apagaba. El problema inicial era que se cruzo dos diodos en el balastro electronico y causo que el triac del dimmer se quemara.


----------



## pett1921

pues supongo que hablaras de los tubos largos que usan balastro yo hablo de los que consigues en cualquier casa, aqui en mi casa se usa 110v, mandrake los dimmer son caros pero fijate que en este foro hay uno, el regulador de temperatura del cautin que basicamente se basa en regular el voltage o no


----------



## capitanp

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Un doctor traumatologo me hizo reparar su pantalla donde coloca sus radiografias, y en su interior encontre un foco ahorrador y un dimmer, el aparato era a 220vac, asi que supongo que a 110v sera otro cantar, la regulacion era de mayor a menor, y llegaba hasta cierto limite donde el fluorocente se apagaba. El problema inicial era que se cruzo dos diodos en el balastro electronico y causo que el triac del dimmer se quemara.


 

existen balastos  para tubo fluorecente comun dimerizable, son para uso especial


----------



## pandacba

En la misma caja dice perfectamente que no son dimerizable, porque el balasto, es interno, la dimerización trabaja sobre el.

Por otro lado la fuente interna cuando baja la tensión corrigue levemente la tensión, pero dentro de un rango extrecho y esto varia de una marca a otra, el tema es que tiene que haber suficiente tensión para que se produzca la ionización del tubo, si no es suficiente no enciende, tal cual  como culalquier tubo fluorescente normal, por debajo de cierta tensión no encienden


----------



## samgut

Bueno, como dato anecdótico puedo agregar que en mi casa conectamos una de estas ampolletas de bajo consumo a un dimmer...y no se quemo ni nada, simplemente prende y apaga a una frecuencia baja (detectable por el ojo) y a veces empieza a emitir un zumbido bastante molesto... Pero es mejor que estar sin luz


----------



## pandacba

Tu haz como quieras, pero para tener luz no necesita un dimmer, el zumbido indica que esta trabajando mal y en cualquier momento no encendera más, lo que estas haciendo es una verdaera torpeza, tipica de las personas que desconcen y hacen cosas y creen haber descubierto la pólvora, lo que haces con eso es acortar la vida útil de lámpara

Cuando en el envase se pone no dimerizable, crees que el fabricante no realizo todas las pruebas necesarias?

Por estadística se sabe de ese tipo de prácticas, pero como eso termina dañando al artefacto, te ponen un cartelito que dice no dimerizable

Vos podes hacerle caso o no, pero luego no termines diciendo que las de bajo consumo son malas porque no duran demasiado o echandole la culpa a la marca, cuando el único culpable es el usuario


Por otro lado este es un foro técnico, y como tal nos atenemos a los principios de funcionamiento de las cosas y es en consecuencia que aconsejamos

El que quiera salirse que se salga bajo su propia responsabilidad

Técnicmaente es una salvajada, pero tuya es la decisión


----------



## Chico3001

todo el mundo regaña al pobre pibe y nadie le da una explicacion...  

Es simple... los focos ahorradores tienen en su interior un circuito (balastra) que se encarga de encender el foco fluorecente ... este circuito requiere que la señal de alimentacion sea una senoide para que opere correctamente ya que genera una secuencia de encendido muy especifica

Un dimmer clasico varia la intensidad de las lamparas incandecente recortando la senoide a distintos niveles... como las lamparas incandecentes son resistivas no importa, pero si metes esta senoide recortada a la balastra entonces no generar la secuencia de encendido adecuada para encender la lampara


----------



## Tacatomon

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> todo el mundo regaña al pobre pibe y nadie le da una explicacion...
> 
> Es simple... los focos ahorradores tienen en su interior un circuito (balastra) que se encarga de encender el foco fluorecente ... este circuito requiere que la señal de alimentacion sea una senoide para que opere correctamente ya que genera una secuencia de encendido muy especifica
> 
> Un dimmer clasico varia la intensidad de las lamparas incandecente recortando la senoide a distintos niveles... como las lamparas incandecentes son resistivas no importa, pero si metes esta senoide recortada a la balastra entonces no generar la secuencia de encendido adecuada para encender la lampara



Chico3k001 Para presidente


----------



## Fogonazo

*! OJO al piojo ¡*

También existen las lámparas de bajo consumo *"Dimerizables"*


----------



## electromecanico

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *! OJO al piojo ¡*
> 
> También existen las lámparas de bajo consumo *"Dimerizables"*



y lo mas comico que leyendo esto se lo comento a mi mujer...y me dice viste!!yo te lo habia dicho..! que exixtian y vos me dejiste que no...:enfadado:


----------



## pandacba

Bien por eso decia que si la leyenda dice que no son dimerizables, que son las más comunes, las otras un tanto escasas por ahora. también se presentan como lámparas de bajo con consumo unas que tienen la ampollla tradicional pero en su interior hay un bipin(lámpara halogena)


----------



## fernandob

electromecanico dijo:
			
		

> y lo mas comico que leyendo esto se lo comento a mi mujer...y me dice viste!!yo te lo habia dicho..! que exixtian y vos me dejiste que no...:enfadado:


 
jamas se le da esa ventaja a la esposa ... nunca .. ellas no dejan pasar una oportunidad .
tuyo el error.
para la proxima la compras y le decis que la abriste y vos la modificaste ... luego de un mes de trabajo ......solo para ella .

estos pibes.......no aprenden ......

,
,
,
,
,


			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Bien por eso decia que si la leyenda dice que no son dimerizables, que son las más comunes, las otras un tanto escasas por ahora. también se presentan como lámparas de bajo con consumo unas que tienen la ampollla tradicional pero en su interior hay un bipin(lámpara halogena)


 
y veniamos hablando de obsolecencia programada.....hicieron que las de filamento duren cada vez menos y ahora con el verso de "doble vidrio" cuestan entre 4 y 5 veces mas caras que las anteriores ..........quiero ir a la escuela de comercio donde estudiaron esos !!!!!!


----------



## electromecanico

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> jamas se le da esa ventaja a la esposa ... nunca .. ellas no dejan pasar una oportunidad .
> tuyo el error.
> para la proxima la compras y le decis que la abriste y vos la modificaste ... luego de un mes de trabajo ......solo para ella .
> 
> estos pibes.......no aprenden ......



 buenísima la carita diciendo que no te personalizo la respuesta muy bien y con respecto a mi actitud ya aprendí...! quédate tranquilo que de alguna forma me la cobro cuando las compre tal ves en la boleta agregue algún gustito para mi tallersito ja ja ja y son muyyy costosas esta lamparas


----------



## mariachy

hola reactivando el tema... encontre esto en la red

http://www.online-electronica.com/c...lador-para-bombillas-bajo-consumo-p-5129.html

por lo que he leido es imposible hacer un dimmer para ampolletas de ahorro... pero ya lo ven aca esta hecho realidad, y el fabricante dice que es compatible con cualquier lampara de ahorro ya tambiene s compatible con lamparas incandecentes y halogenas... me duda es... 

COMO LO HACEN!!!!!

yo no se mucho del tema de las amplletas de ahorro pero si me intriga el tema... alguien tiene algun idea de que hace para lograrlo???

saludos y atento a sus respuestas


----------



## Scooter

Pues se me ocurre que encendiendo y apagando la lámpara con pulsos de alta tensión de amplitud variable; vamos un PWM a alta tensión.


----------



## mariachy

tu cres??? y eso no dañara la lampara???


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi

holas necesito me ayuden con un dimmer pero controlando un foco 220 con un potenciometro y memoria at89c52


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, sube el esquema que tienes y aportamos segun tus dudas.


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi

Brother disculpa como se suben los archivos aqui en este foro


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa la opción *Más Opciones.* después *Subir archivo.*


Chao.
elaficiomado.


----------

